# Upside down round over bit?



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Okay, I’m reaching out to the great Router Oracle of Knowledge (ROK for short):

I have a challenging situation that would greatly benefit from a bearing guided upside-down round-over bit, is there such a thing?

In short, I have a project that is constructed with an obstruction adjacent to the areas that need to be routed with a round over, and I have unobstructed access from the top/other side, so a round over that I can run from the face opposite to what is getting rounded over would be a huge help. 

Please say, “Oh sure, that’s a xxxx bit by Freud.” Problem is I don’t even know to all something like that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Straightlines said:


> Okay, I’m reaching out to the great Router Oracle of Knowledge (ROK for short):
> 
> I have a challenging situation that would greatly benefit from a bearing guided upside-down round-over bit, is there such a thing?
> 
> ...


that's an inverted round over bit...

CMT, 867.601.11B....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you could use half of double RO bit...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That CMT bit is part of a crown moulding set that furniture maker Lonnie Bird designed for them. You might want to look at the set. I don’t have the number handy.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Straightlines said:


> Okay, I’m reaching out to the great Router Oracle of Knowledge (ROK for short):
> 
> I have a challenging situation that would greatly benefit from a bearing guided upside-down round-over bit, is there such a thing?
> 
> ...


Amana, Freud and Whiteside sell such bits. I found them at Routerbitworld, my source for Freud bits:
http://https://www.routerbitworld.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=round+under


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Hey thanks for this very helpful info! Having the right nomenclature makes all the difference along with those trusty hyperlinks &#55357;&#56834;

Here’s a link to what I’m inclined to go with: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0012JG8NG/?coliid=I2BU9S5PNJ9AA8&colid=2X8XTRCPZX9O8&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

When reading this I was thinking "Bullnose bit". You might want to look at them too. When centered to the work and used with the fence in a router table, they will fully round the edge of your board in one pass, but they have no bearing, so the careful positioning of the router table fence is required.

Charley


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's the CMT 867.601.11 bit and the profile it cuts. Just FYI.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate.net has long reach ones as well

https://www.magnate.net/SearchResults.asp?Cat=23


----------

